# Website for morons...



## LJA (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd like to think I'm pretty computer savvy, but I have ZERO clue about building a website with a shopping cart.  Can anyone reccomend  a good starting point to get a domain and then get a site with a shopping cart with little knowledge of html stuff?

Thanks...and be gentle.   :wink:


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 2, 2009)

i bought a domain name through godaddy.com.

they also got hosting options (cost) and site building options (cost)

but, at least you can go and search and find a domain name that might be available.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Easy, cheap shopping cart = Mal's E-Commerce
I've been with them for 16 years and it's great.


----------



## LJA (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks, I'll check those out!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 2, 2009)

internetbasedfamily has very easy to use click & build sites w/ shopping carts, shipping calc, newlettsr ops, calander & anything else you may want to add to your site. It's all a fill in the blank type of thing. They also have a massive photo gallery you can pull images & banners from. They generally have a 30 day free trial period so you can 'play'.


----------



## JenniferSews (Sep 2, 2009)

I LOVE this company- http://creocommunico.com/

Her ecommerce sites are Mals based and very easy to work with even with almost no knowledge.  They are great for SEO too, I used her for my last business and was #1 for most of my keywords.  The owner, Michelle, is awesome and super helpful.  She saved me once when I completely screwed up my site, answering emails on nights and weekends until it was fixed.  Her reputation is stellar and she's perfect for small businesses.


----------



## jenn624 (Sep 2, 2009)

Godaddy is great for domains. I buy all my domains through them.

I offer solid, reliable website hosting for $10 per month, full features, lots of space, bandwidth, email accounts, etc (PM me if you're interested) I've been freelancing design for 10+ years too, so if you need help once you're hosted, I'm available for that too.

Agora cart is a great, easy to use shopping cart software, free to use, templates available, ability to use paypal & several other online & offline payment options, calculates shipping for you based on weight (the cart itself links up with the postal service's shipping app program). Very easy to use.


----------



## Bnky (Sep 14, 2009)

I have been looking at options also for a website, although I am not ready for one yet (just planning for the future).  This is great information.  Jenn624, do you build the sites?


----------



## jenn624 (Sep 14, 2009)

yup  I do.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Go-daddy works for me . Super support too .


Kitn


----------



## Butterscotch (Nov 25, 2009)

Does anybody here use Pappashops or Shoppe Pro? I haven't bought one, but am considering it.

http://www.shoppepro.com/ 

http://www.pappashop.com/pages/webhosting.php

The thing that attracted me to them is that you can buy premade templates inexpensively. (They have links to WAHM designers on their sites) I also looked at Shopify, but their templates looked a little more industrial, and I'm not experienced enough to tweak it myself. 

Are templates available for Mals? I looked at the website, but I thought maybe that was just for the cart and that I still had to come up with my own design to go with it.


----------



## Rosey (Nov 25, 2009)

I wouldn't buy from anyone that says unlimited bandwidth because I guaranty if your site got HUGE, they would have issues with you. For most people that would never be a problem but if your site gets really popular (most don't), they will tell you to get another plan (virtual server or dedicated server)


----------

